# Which is best agency for Canada PR, Canam or WWICS?



## jiteng02 (Sep 8, 2010)

Dear all,

I am considering PR to Canada under Skilled Migrants category. I am a pharmacist. I am appearing in IELTS on 25th this month, I need a overall band of 6 with 6.5 in any two and 5.5 in any two.

I am confused about through which agent to file my application, CANAM or WWICS? Please suggest me as early as possible coz I need to file my application maximum until middle of october. 

CANAM charges Rs. 60,000 for the pre landing services while WWICS charges Rs. 70,000 for the same.

WWICS also have post landing services like pick up from airport (included in cost), accomodation for 2 months in their guest house equipped with internet, tv etc (for C$ 550 per month), groceries and eating expenses (C$ 150 per month for one person), assistance in opening bank account (included in cost), getting health card and Social Insurance No. (included in cost), arranging interviews for job for me and my wife (included in cost), assistance in getting admission for my 5 year old daughter in school (included in cost). For their post landing servicres they charge Rs. 1,15,000.

So kindly somebody advise me and that too early. I shall be highly grateful.

Thanks

Jitender Verma


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

Why are you using an agency, which will take a large sum from your resettlement pot.Most of the things they are charging you for are free to do, ie schools job interviews, unless they guarentee a job or a place in your school choice, they are ripping you off but the choice is yours. Best of luck


----------



## jiteng02 (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks dear


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

*PR card*



jiteng02 said:


> Thanks dear


 One company/agency I found and talked to is CIC call centre 1-888-242-2100 or 1-866-7602633 , they are located at Pr , 6080 Mcleod road , unit 12 , Niagara Falls , Ontario , Canada L2G 7T4, they informed me that they can obtain your PR card and forward it to you for $290.00 . The name of the lady I spoke to is Kelly , she was very informative .


----------



## Satish Kaushik (Sep 14, 2010)

*WWICS of course*

Dear Jitender

You seem to be misguided on the IELTS requirements.
It is not as simple as you think. For Listening, it is 7.5 and not 6.5 (on the higher side), while for reading, its 5.0 and not 5.5 on the lower side.

You are already behind schedule. You may miss the bus while waiting for your IELTS result and then getting on to compile your documentation.

you must take services of a consultant now. WWICS is a renowned company and shall be a better option as compared to Canam anyday. I know that because I have worked there for 5 yrs and now run my own consultancy. You must be amazed that when I run my own consultancy, why should I be praising my previous employer! 

Its simply because they deserve it!!

Regards,






jiteng02 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I am considering PR to Canada under Skilled Migrants category. I am a pharmacist. I am appearing in IELTS on 25th this month, I need a overall band of 6 with 6.5 in any two and 5.5 in any two.
> 
> ...


----------



## jiteng02 (Sep 8, 2010)

*IELTS Score*

Dear Satish,

for IELTS, I have been told that your score comes out to be 56 and you need 11 points to qualify and if you score 5.5 in any two and 6.5 in any other, you get 12 marks.

Can you please clarify me on this. I shall be grateful.

Thanks




QUOTE=Satish Kaushik;368327]Dear Jitender

You seem to be misguided on the IELTS requirements.
It is not as simple as you think. For Listening, it is 7.5 and not 6.5 (on the higher side), while for reading, its 5.0 and not 5.5 on the lower side.

You are already behind schedule. You may miss the bus while waiting for your IELTS result and then getting on to compile your documentation.

you must take services of a consultant now. WWICS is a renowned company and shall be a better option as compared to Canam anyday. I know that because I have worked there for 5 yrs and now run my own consultancy. You must be amazed that when I run my own consultancy, why should I be praising my previous employer! 

Its simply because they deserve it!!

Regards,[/QUOTE]


----------

